# Improve your heating system - fogging windows



## larry newman (Oct 13, 2007)

Keeping the hood grating free of snow is important on a Wrangler, and will help a lot to avoid fogging of windows.

A hood scoop from the Jeep aftermarket catalogue helps. 

So does a snow shovel, carried upside down on the hood, bungeed to the hood loops, and used alone, or in addition to the hood scoop.

With a remote starter, your Jeep won't be warmed up if there's 6" of snow over the hood, but with this system, it will.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yep, no need to suck in moist air and then blow it on a cold windshield. 
Putting your air on Fresh instead of recirculates helps a lot also.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Here is something I am gonna do some day.http://www.jeeptech.com/body/heater.html


----------

